# Dog Bone Mat crochet pattern



## harmony (Aug 9, 2005)

I was looking for something different to make my pups, and I ran across this pattern that I thought other "hookers" might enjoy too 

http://www.crochetville.org/forum/showthread.php?t=11536


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

That's my other favorite hangout  I love crochetville


----------



## harmony (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm there a lot too  Only I am a lurker over there...I haven't felt secure enough in my crochet ability to post there yet (I just started teaching myself in January of this year) Hopefully soon I will get over my little complex and be able to share there too.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

You should join they really help you out alot and I met a great friend on there.Trust me at first all I could crochet was afghans. Now I design my own stuff, mostly dog sweaters & toys but that's just what I enjoy the most.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

looks cool.. can't crochet.. or knit.. but i love to sew.. i am going to take up knitting i think maybe i will try my hands at crocheting too, my grandmother did it for so long and her work was absolutley beautiful!! Maybe i should try to follow in her footsteps.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That looks pretty cool! I used to love to crochet and really need to get back into it!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that bone design is great !!! i would love to be able to make that  

kisses nat


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

After my mom passed away I decided I needed to do something to follow in her footsteps and I got a little $2 book at walmart and taught myself. Now knitting I just can't get :? I can't get away from why I need to use 2 needles instead of 1 hook :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I used to know how to knit when I was like 14 but forgot how. I taught myself how to crochet too and then got my sister and sister in law into it. :wink:


----------



## harmony (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah, I mainly started crocheting because my Mom had tried to teach me when I was younger and I had made half a scarf. She passed away years ago, but in Jan I was going through storage and found that partial scarf that I had been making for my dad and decided I had to finish it in their honor...it made me feel connected to tradition sort of, and now I can make goodies for my kids (all of the "kids" have fur...lol) that are more personal than something I buy.


----------

